# P1 Exclusive: Entrepreneurship in Blue



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Hannah Simon 
PoliceOne staff writer

Working as an inner-city patrol officer in Columbus, Ohio, Officer Kareem Kashmiry realized that he was at a disadvantage with his radio mic. Wrapped around his shoulder and clipped to the front of his shirt, he found it difficult to use when faced with foot chases and arrests. Most officers wear a shoulder mic over their back, but tactically it's not safe, Kashmiry explains. 
"My philosophy is that our eyes need to be on the situation at all times. If you're looking down to talk, you aren't watching what's in front of you," Kashmiry says. "That's when I thought of developing something to help officers communicate better."
Not only can mics prevent police officers from keeping their eyes on their subject, but mics with long nylon cords can be easily grabbed and used as a weapon by an attacker.
Kashmiry's idea gave birth to WalkieClip, an accessory to wearing a shoulder mic that makes communication faster and more efficient.









With WalkieClip, you can pull the mic up to your mouth with your eyes on the situation at hand at all times.

"I started making WalkieClip not to get rich, but because I knew it was something that would help me and my fellow officers," Kashmiry says. 
Like Kashmiry, many police officers who recognize obstacles and challenges on duty are beginning to take action by starting their own companies to develop products and services that help other cops. 
Steve Russ, a retired police officer from the City of Troy Police Department, became the president of Russ Innovations, Inc. after receiving the patent for the Flak Vest Hanger™ in 2003. Working as an officer eight years earlier, he noticed that there was a lack of equipment to safely store body armor.

"Using my background in engineering, I started to work on developing a product to solve the problem of maintaining body armor," Russ says. "I tested the product myself along with five other officers in my department, using their feedback to make adjustments." 
Russ says that he has encountered many officers who are more likely to trust products when they are developed and sold by other law enforcement officials. 
"Cops are used to being sold items that are supposed to work but turn out to be a piece of junk," Russ says. "With the Flak Vest Hanger™, officers are more open to the concept because I come from a law enforcement background."

Full Article:http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...704719-P1-Exclusive-Entrepreneurship-in-Blue/


----------

